# Swapped my seats for white - Message now requiring software update contact Tesla?



## AfricanTesla (Sep 16, 2018)

When I got my car in 12/18 I really wanted the white interior but there was none in inventory before loosing full tax credit. So long story short I was able to get a complete white interior for a great deal. Prev. owner is building a race car out of M3 performance so yanked these right out and they are brand new. 

Today I took on the task of swapping the seats out, followed protocol and disconnected 12V and the main high power under the rear seat. After installing everything and reconnecting, seats all work great but now I have a notification stating Software update required, contact Tesla.

I think I saw somewhere that changing any hardware may cause this but anyone with some insight? I am little stressed, will they just send a software push over the air?


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Basically any part on the car that has any smarts to it (probably the driver's seat in this case) has its serial number talking over the CAN bus...Computer probably seeing new parts and making sure it's not seeing things. 

Best bet, give them a shout and see if they can force push the update. Are you near the SC? Being on the geofence at the physical SC and connecting to their wifi is one of the fastest ways to have the algorithm download an update without intervention.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

AfricanTesla said:


> When I got my car in 12/18 I really wanted the white interior but there was none in inventory before loosing full tax credit. So long story short I was able to get a complete white interior for a great deal. Prev. owner is building a race car out of M3 performance so yanked these right out and they are brand new.
> 
> Today I took on the task of swapping the seats out, followed protocol and disconnected 12V and the main high power under the rear seat. After installing everything and reconnecting, seats all work great but now I have a notification stating Software update required, contact Tesla.
> 
> I think I saw somewhere that changing any hardware may cause this but anyone with some insight? I am little stressed, will they just send a software push over the air?


as @Frully said, the computer recognizes FW mismatches since the prior software install. here's a post I made recently describing what my mobile service guy described when replacing a part


MelindaV said:


> when Mobile Service replaced my turn signal part of the steering wheel, after the install, the screen immediately showed a FW mismatch and required the tech to force the software to reinstall. He explained that for most electrical parts are registered with the computer and if a discrepancy is discovered will require the software update to be re-ran as most of the updates include various bits of FW for the hardware throughout the car, and in this case, the computer found a mis-match on the newly installed hardware.


----------



## AfricanTesla (Sep 16, 2018)

Ah ok that makes sense. I am about 20 min from a SC and I already setup an appointment for Sep 3rd. Did ask if they can push over the air but the guy who answered said he can't assist he said SC will review my request and decided if Software push can happen or mobile service etc.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Alternately, you can probably swap the electronics over from your old seats. There are some boxes on the bottom, not sure if there are any more on the inside.
Because some of these are part of the safety restraint system, they are probably monitored a little more closely than other electronics.


----------



## Casperghost (8 mo ago)

did this ever get resolved?


----------

